# Help indentifying this shower valve



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

The other plumber at my shop has run into this, and needs to know what it is, so he can replace the stems. I have no idea why, since it is out, and it would probably be less hassle to just put in a new valve, but I don;t ask questions. Anyway, anyone recognize this thing?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

gerber?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I don't do a ton of service work like this but Price Pfister?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Measurements? Anything wrote on it?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/


 I went thru the whole catalog already...and cant find a match


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Definately not PP but why not replace with PP 2 handle valve since its already out, hard part is done....


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I flipped through my parts bible and didn't see anything... It's time for a new faucet. I rarely order parts.. I'll always find a way to get it done in 1 trip. Sometimes it's just too much trouble searching for parts then having to make a second trip. You can't justify charging more for your extra trip to go back not to mention the time it takes to search and order.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Faucetpartsplus.com


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Faucetpartsplus.com


thanks. this is looking close: http://www.faucetpartsplus.com/product_p/414682.htm

nope looks like it might be Kohler IV Georges collection...The trim is identicle. Scematic the valve body looks similar. But the stems don;t look the same.

it might be using a deep rough in kit...it shows a part number 56373 for that valve


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If it's that much trouble to replace stems (cut wall, cut shw. valve out of wall, hunt down stems, all legwork involved in getting new stems, etc) my advice is: "Mrs. Smith, the stems are discontinued for that valve. No parts are available. I can install a new 2-handle shower valve for $ ***.xx"


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I used to work with a guy that would spend twice as long dinking with something, when it could of been replaced with a new one in half the time. 
Worst part was he would charge more than the cost of new would be. (Idiot)


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like an older Sherle Wagner to me.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Why in hell would you cut a valve out just to try to replace the stems???
If you have it out REPLACE IT. Seriously am I the only one that sees this as some crazy shiot?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

drain surgeon said:


> Why in hell would you cut a valve out just to try to replace the stems???
> If you have it out REPLACE IT. Seriously am I the only one that sees this as some crazy shiot?


I've had people that were willing to pay to have stems made in order to keep the hundred year old trim on their shower valve matching the rest of the house.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

drain surgeon said:


> Why in hell would you cut a valve out just to try to replace the stems???
> If you have it out REPLACE IT. Seriously am I the only one that sees this as some crazy shiot?


Because if KTS is correct about the brand, replacing the faucets in the bathroom so that they all match might cost well over 5 figures.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

might as well remodel the bathroom then


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Central Brass?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

suzie said:


> might as well remodel the bathroom then


And that is why finding the stem at ANY cost is a sometimes the right course.

People who are committed to Sherle Wagner don't take remodeling lightly and will readily spend what may seem like a crazy amount of money to not have mismatched faucets.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> And that is why finding the stem at ANY cost is a sometimes the right course.
> 
> People who are committed to Sherle Wagner don't take remodeling lightly and will readily spend what may seem like a crazy amount of money to not have mismatched faucets.


Those pics make my back ache. Looks heavy.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Can the stems not be rebuilt?? A lot of younger guys have no experience rebuilding stems. 
How about a new washer, grease, graphite packing, retap the threads for the bibb screw use new bibb screw maybe a new retainer if it needs it, sand the scale off the stem, pull the seat and file it fresh and voila... You have a brand new stem..


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Can the stems not be rebuilt?? A lot of younger guys have no experience rebuilding stems.
> How about a new washer, grease, graphite packing, retap the threads for the bibb screw use new bibb screw maybe a new retainer if it needs it, sand the scale off the stem and voila... You have a brand new stem..


Unless the gnarls for the Handel are worn away, Or the spindle, or the threads. I'd only rebuild a stem, if absolutely had to. And that's a call back waiting to happen.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Unless the gnarls for the Handel are worn away, Or the spindle, or the threads. I'd only rebuild a stem, if absolutely had to. And that's a call back waiting to happen.


If the splines are wore off the stem that's a different story. Although if you put sand paper between the handle and stem it will work.. A little trick I learned from an old timer.. Works like a charm.

But I've rebuilt tons of stems and as long as the brass is solid then a rebuild will do the trick.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I read that you guys are talking about replacing valve with a new 2 handle valve. I am surprised because we will only install single lever pressure balance scald guard as required by our code. Do not want future liability issues. Normally use smitty plate when possible.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

On repipes inspector will not allow 2 or 3 handle replacements unless a mixing valve is installed in wall for hot side. We have tried to argue the point but it is useless.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

The bear said:


> On repipes inspector will not allow 2 or 3 handle replacements unless a mixing valve is installed in wall for hot side. We have tried to argue the point but it is useless.


 same in houston.. on new const. or remodel there starting to make us put them on tubs... 3 weeks later we get RECALL'S for "no hot water to fixture" and [email protected] LIKE DAT


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

antiCon said:


> same in houston.. on new const. or remodel there starting to make us put them on tubs... 3 weeks later we get RECALL'S for "no hot water to fixture" and [email protected] LIKE DAT


Yeah it's a pain in the a$$ now we got a job in west u.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Yeah it's a pain in the a$$ now we got a job in west u.


Damn just realized your in Htown also what company u with?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

antiCon said:


> Damn just realized your in Htown also what company u with?


Yup well tomball but work in Houston Katy all over really Our company's name is Tom the plumber their is three people me the boss and his son


----------



## b1800e30m3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Try these guys send them the picture and they will have the parts. The guy we deal with is Dave Simmons place is called parts unlimited they have every stem known to man. Our trucks stock there stem matching books for the type of situation you are in. Link below 

http://partsuinc.com/


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I got my hands on it the other day. Here is what it is.....drumroll......Old Kohler Georges IV using Valvet stems. Its hard to tell in that picture, but, the stem comes apart. The round barrel part is actually a deep wall extension. Instead of extending the stem, the round part screws onto the valve, and it has a piece of brass inside that the stem seats to, and it seats to the valve. Pretty weird. There are TWO solutions. One is trying to find that deep wall kit, we think we found it, its on its way to the local Ferguson. The other option is a LONGER Valvet stem, and just longer threaded nipple to hold the trim on. We didn't cut that valve out. It was done by someone else. Homeowner wants to keep it and trim intact because of all the other fixtures in the bathroom, so they all match. Its a legitimate concern. It took a little diggin thru Kohler's website to find the part number for the deep wall kit, as it was an accessory. The plumber who is doing this loves to fix old things, and isn't so quick to change things out sometimes. Anyway, live and learn. thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

To much work for me I would never battle that rrrright I had a customer old house n.shore LI have us remove faucets for lavs shower trim all kinds of old shiot and re install after all was re plated and all parts mixed together but they paid well by the hour The trick is having a good mechanic that does that stuff well slow as the day is long on new work but everybody does something well you have to find out what it is and put them there


----------

